

Glint of sunlight seen off lake on Saturn's moon Titan. - iiijjjiii
http://www.newscientist.com/gallery/dn15018-pick-of-the-pictures

======
lutorm
That's cool. Sometimes I wish I worked on planetary exploration rather than
astrophysics...

